# Post your favourite ever pic of your chi



## nornie (Feb 20, 2006)

My favourite ever pic of Bailey!!! I just love the way hes sitting!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

thats a lovely pic of Bailey 

this is my fave one of Twig


----------



## nornie (Feb 20, 2006)

twiglets adoreable


----------



## xultar (Jul 26, 2007)

Cool thread! I love longhaired Chis!!!

This is my favorite pix of my sweetie Onyx @ 10wks


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is my favorite one of Harley.


----------



## xultar (Jul 26, 2007)

harleysmama said:


> Here is my favorite one of Harley.


I have a weakness in my heart for whit Chis. They are such dolls. Harley is cute. I like his collar did you get it online?


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

The collar I got at WalMart. That is just his shot tag hanging from it.
Harley has something mixed with Chi, but we don't know what. We 
adopted him from rescue. He's a BIG boy - about 20 lbs worth. He's like
a little tank!! He is my buddy and I love him dearly!!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

They are all cuties!


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_
Cool thread idea Nornie! All the pictures so far have been gorgeous! SO cute! :love5: Ok, so here's mine (one of my favourites anyway!), it is Ellie at about 4 months old...

x_


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ohhh boy...ONE favorite pic?? Idk if I can do that...I have a fav pic from when Carl was 8 weeks...9 weeks...3 months...3 1/2 months... 
I definitely have a few pics in mind that stand out as "favorites" so I'll have to pick one...I don't even have a favorite pic of Mia and I have way less pics of her!! 
I LOVE all the pics everyone chose!!! Bailey looks so adorable and regal...I LOVE that picture of Twiggy...I tried to stick Mia in a flowerbed to get a pic like that but she wouldn't stay still, lol...
The close-up of Onyx is so cute...and Harley is adorable- what a great mix! Sometimes I think mixes are the cutest little pups! 
Aaaand I love Ellie! What a little peanut :love5:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awwwww such great pics.
I will pop mine on ater work as I am dashing now.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

my favorite photo of Zero he was 12 weeks (my little red riding chi) lol yes I have posted it far too many times


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Saga :love7:


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

*My Favourite Picture of Tiani Trixibelle*










I just love this photo of my girl. 

Fran.


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_
Awwwww, adorable pictures girls! LOVE them all! :love5: Keep 'em comin'!  

x_


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Impossible to decide which is my favorite, but this is way up there.

Sasha the day we got her (6 months old):


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

really nice pictures everyone 

my favorite of teddy...









and one of my favorites of woody...


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

All the photos are adorable! Keep them coming.  

It's going to be difficult for me to pick my favorite photo of Bella....I will go through them, and post one soon.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

IKE









LILLY









BOOTSIE


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

This is my favorite of Maggie:









and this is my favorite of Shiver:


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

I have 2 favorite pics of Bonnie:

















and 2 favorite pics of Oscar:


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

My other favourite of BOOTSIE. 









I couldn't find it in the computer at home when I posted the first one.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

BonnieChi said:


> I have 2 favorite pics of Bonnie:



GREAT Photo.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

all your pups are great i wish i could get a smooth coat too! there sooooo cute


----------



## loc813 (Sep 12, 2006)

*2 favorite pictures of Peanut*

I just love seeing all the chis! And its good to know that people take a lot of pictures of their pets too! haha

I have two favorites, the one of the day we got Peanut (11weeks old)...









And one of him just recently where I find him lying during the day with his favorite toy "duckie"...


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

This is my fave of Guinness









And my fave of Fancy!


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_Oh my god! I love, love, LOVE the photo of Guinness! :love5: That is just ADORABLE! And the photo of Fancy and the ones of Peanut are just precious! :love1:

x _


----------

